# Into the Woods Arrives on DMA and Blu-ray 03/24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

BRING HOME DISNEY’S

INTO THE WOODS

ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK, DIGITAL HD AND

DISNEY MOVIES ANYWHERE (DMA) ON March 24, 2015



Includes An Exclusive, Never-Before-Seen Original Song

“She’ll Be Back” Performance by Meryl Streep

with Music By Stephen Sondheim and Lyrics by James Lapine



From the director of “Chicago” and the producer of “Wicked” comes a modern twist on the beloved fairy tales you thought you knew. Academy Award®-Winning actress Meryl Streep (Best Actress, The Iron Lady), leads an all-star cast in this enchanted adventure about daring to venture Into The Woods.



SYNOPSIS: Iconic characters, such as Cinderella, Little Red Riding Hood, Jack and the Beanstalk and Rapunzel, find their fates intertwined with a humble baker and his wife, whose longing to have a child sends them on a quest to reverse a witch’s (Streep) curse. With an all-star cast, this spellbinding adventure is everything you could ever wish for!



CAST: Meryl Streep as the Witch (The Devil Wears Prada, August: Osage County), Johnny Depp as the Wolf (The Lone Ranger, Sweeney Todd), Emily Blunt as the Baker’s Wife (Edge of Tomorrow, The Devil Wears Prada), James Corden as the Baker (Broadway’s One Man, Two Guvnors, The Three Musketeers, Gavin & Stacey), Anna Kendrick as Cinderella (Pitch Perfect, Up in the Air), Chris Pine as Cinderella’s Prince (Star Trek Into Darkness, Jack Ryan), Lilla Crawford as Little Red Riding Hood (Broadway’s Annie), Daniel Huttlestone as Jack (Les Misérables), MacKenzie Mauzy as Rapunzel (Brother’s Keeper, Broadway’s Next to Normal)



PRODUCER: Marc Platt (Wicked), Rob Marshall (Academy Award®-winning musical Chicago), John DeLuca (Nine), Callum McDougall (Wicked)



DIRECTOR: Rob Marshall (Chicago, Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides)



COMPOSER: Stephen Sondheim (Sunday in the Park with George)



SCREENPLAY & James Lapine (Passion)

MUSIC LYRICS:



RELEASE DATES: March 24th, 2015



PRODUCTS: Digital HD/SD, Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA), Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD

and On-Demand





BONUS: Digital HD/SD*, Blu-ray Combo Pack & Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)

· Never-Before-Seen Sondheim Original Song: “She’ll Be Back”

Meryl Streep performs a compelling new song that sheds a little more light on the Witch’s relationship with Rapunzel. This never-before- seen composition was penned especially for this movie by Stephen Sondheim and James Lapine, and is seen here exclusively on Blu-ray and EHV. With introduction by Director Rob Marshall.

· There’s Something About The Woods

Journey into this mysterious forest to discover how this compelling, new musical was made. Meet Director Rob Marshall and his award-winning team of artists and craftspeople, see how the woods were brought to life…and what they represent to the story...and to all of us.

· The Cast As Good As Gold

Emily Blunt. Anna Kendrick. Chris Pine. James Corden. Johnny Depp. Meryl Streep. Meet the remarkable cast of this musical movie, and hear of their affinity for this Broadway classic.

· Deeper Into The Woods

Journey even further into the development of the film in these 4 segments

o From Stage To Screen

o Magic of the Woods

o Designing the Woods

o The Costumes of the Woods

· Filmmaker Commentary

Film commentary with Director Rob Marshall and Producer John DeLuca.

· Music & Lyrics

Get direct access to the musical song segments from the film, with optional sing-along lyrics.

· 5 Golden Eggs (Easter Eggs)

*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer 



DVD:

· Deeper Into The Woods

o Magic of the Woods



FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 125 min.



RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF



ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1



AUDIO: Blu-ray = 7.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby



LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish



SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Mike. I hope you get to review this movie. It will help me decide on buying.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I will definitely try to get one up for you guys


----------

